

Openlag software: A model for close and open software - barbudorojo

Openlag software is a model in which a company accept to release a product with a new open sotfware license (for example bsd) in x years time, x is the lag.<p>For example, imagine that Wolfram decides to use this kind of model for Mathematica  with a lag of three years, that is in three years you have the three years old version in the open software.  This kind of model would promote the adoption of this product from universities and other big corporations that don&#x27;t want to use a black box, and at the same time the company has to innovate new features since the old version will be in the open and for free.<p>What do you think about this model?<p>The first axiom of any new model of sofware is that it should help create new jobs and profits for companies and innovate, do you think this model would allow this?
======
tumdum_
There is no difference between having closed component and one with couple of
years lag when I need to fix some critical bug in it to release my app today.

~~~
barbudorojo
Thank, that is interesting, to solve it: The lagged software should be given
patch to critical bugs as soon as they are available, and the time lag for
some products could be something like six months depending on the product.
That is the company should provide patch for the critical bugs in the old
version if such patch are available or help to solve that. The idea is that
the company only keep the advantage of new features not taking advantage of
critical bugs to sell the new version.

